
Anonymity in Account-Based Blockchains - exantech
https://medium.com/@exantech/about-anonymity-in-account-based-blockchains-22a1ce5b0c7b
======
moneroid
How much gas would a Zether tx cost?

~~~
exantech
There is no production implementation of Zether yet, but the paper estimated
gas cost about 7188k for transfer.

Also, it worth to mention that ”users would have no way to know if their
transaction would be the first in an epoch, so they cannot estimate the right
amount of gas to supply”, i.e. first transaction in an epoch could use more
gas than the next one.

~~~
moneroid
At a gas price of 2 gwei, that's $3-4 per tx? And the network is not congested
right now.

Any plans to make it less expensive?

~~~
exantech
Yes, it's about $3 per tx with current Ethereum price.

90% of that gas is consumed for elliptic curve operations, so if some of the
next network hardforks would make them cheaper (as it was already done for
some instructions) then the whole cost of tx in Zether will be much less
expensive.

